# Your All Time Favorite Cycle?



## OldSchoolLifter (May 31, 2011)

We all have one, What is yours? What is that one cycle you loved so much you have continued to run it becasue it seemed to make the best impact on your career? 

Mine is the one bellow, Really an awesome cycle, Ive ran it twice, but damn its expensive!

1-12  - Test E 750mg/WK
1-12 - Tren E 400mg/WK
1-6 - Var 70mg/ED
8-14 - Winstrol 70mg/ED
1-14 - Aromasin 12.5mg/ EOD 		


Whats yours?


----------



## btex34n88 (May 31, 2011)

I really havent used alot of gear, mainly test. I did however run a test e @ 400mg EW along with P-tren(designer tren product) and made some incredible mass gains after 10 weeks(4 weeks on the p-tren as kicker). Im looking to kick off my next cycle with dbol or tbol along with test cyp and deca


----------



## Glycomann (May 31, 2011)

test
NPP
GHRP-2
hCG

Test C
Masteron
Anavar


In the 80s I was a Winstrol-V lover and once I found a cooperative veterinarian that's all I did of a year and a 1/2.  It goes against everything in broology today but I made my best quality gains in that time. But now it's NPP and test with some peptides.  Works the best for me. I still keep some Winstrol around. Doesn't work for me like it use to in my 20s.


Doses vary. To me you dose to effective range.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 1, 2011)

Test E 1000mg weekly for 18-20 weeks
Deca 500mg weeklyfor 16 weeks
Dbol 40mg daily for 8 weeks

Simple but effective!


----------



## yerg (Jun 1, 2011)

test c 400mg eod 16 weeks
deca   250mg eod 16 weeks
anadrol 100mg ed first 6 weeks
tren a 75mg ed last 6 weeks


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 1, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Test E 1000mg weekly for 18-20 weeks
> Deca 500mg weeklyfor 16 weeks
> Dbol 40mg daily for 8 weeks
> 
> Simple but effective!


 
Geesh how much does that run you a cycle?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 1, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Geesh how much does that run you a cycle?


 
It's really not that much if you buy in bulk.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 1, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Test E 1000mg weekly for 18-20 weeks
> Deca 500mg weeklyfor 16 weeks
> Dbol 40mg daily for 8 weeks
> 
> Simple but effective!



Hmm I like this!! Might be my next run!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hmm I like this!! Might be my next run!


 
It's a great basic cycle, and if you eat right and train hard, you will grow. But the diet dictates the amount of growth.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 1, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> It's a great basic cycle, and if you eat right and train hard, you will grow. But the diet dictates the amount of growth.



Always! It's crazy how true that is, now that my bf% is so low I can honestly tell what certain foods do to me. Diet really is the determining factor in the way you look.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Always! It's crazy how true that is, now that my bf% is so low I can honestly tell what certain foods do to me. Diet really is the determining factor in the way you look.


 
And the cool thing is that once you realize it, diet becomes easy as you make wiser choices. That's what helped me out when I got serious.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 3, 2011)

Anything to do with Tren


----------



## XYZ (Jun 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Always! It's crazy how true that is, now that my bf% is so low I can honestly tell what certain foods do to me. Diet really is the determining factor in the way you look.


 

Just wait until you go to talipia and asparagus 6 times a day, you'll just love it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

CT said:


> Just wait until you go to talipia and asparagus 6 times a day, you'll just love it.


 
That's one reason I will NEVER compete.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't, but it's the ONLY thing that has worked in the past, this time it might not?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

CT said:


> I don't, but it's the ONLY thing that has worked in the past, this time it might not?


 
You never know. Have a kid at my gym that competes, he got to 4% on peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and whey protein shakes. I hate that kid!! LOL


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 3, 2011)

Tren/Prop/Winny


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 3, 2011)

CT said:


> Just wait until you go to talipia and asparagus 6 times a day, you'll just love it.



Im on the talapia now for my whole food protein three times a day. I actually like it tho


----------



## John Connor (Jun 3, 2011)

Testosterone and Aromasin. 

I feel great at about a gram per week, maybe more. 

Simple but works every time.


----------



## JerBear1980 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Test E 1000mg weekly for 18-20 weeks
> Deca 500mg weeklyfor 16 weeks
> Dbol 40mg daily for 8 weeks
> 
> Simple but effective!


 

I like that, my current is:

1G Test-e 
600mg Deca
300mg Mast-e


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 9, 2011)

geesh..i feel like a pus never going above 500mg test a week lol


----------



## JerBear1980 (Jun 10, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> geesh..i feel like a pus never going above 500mg test a week lol


 

For the record, I compete in amateur strongman, and I'm willing to do whatever it takes to go pro someday. 

I would NOT reccomend my doses to anyone. But the combo of these compounds are AWESOME!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Aug 10, 2011)

Sust 750 1-14 week
Deca 500 1-12 week
Dbol 50mg 1-6 week
Tbol  50mg 8-14 week
Hcg,AI/pct clomid


----------



## 604Guy (Oct 5, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Test E 1000mg weekly for 18-20 weeks
> Deca 500mg weeklyfor 16 weeks
> Dbol 40mg daily for 8 weeks
> 
> Simple but effective!




why so much?


I think 500mg test E, 300mg deca would be suffice for an average joe like me? But wow you doubled everything almost. 30mg dbol as well would be suffice. i used 20mg dbol and made great gains but will try 30mg this coming cycle.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 6, 2011)

Lots of great ideas in here and damn some are crazy expensive.


----------



## draconian (Oct 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Test E 1000mg weekly for 18-20 weeks
> Deca 500mg weeklyfor 16 weeks
> Dbol 40mg daily for 8 weeks
> 
> Simple but effective!



This is my next cycle, (thanks A) not at those doses though, more like 750, 400


----------

